

Google finally acknowledges that PHP exists - john_i
http://www.eschrade.com/page/google-finally-acknowledges-that-php-exists/

======
dragonwriter
Aside from being extraordinarily late (PHP has been available on App Engine
for quite some time, so its quite late for any story about that support with
the claim that Google is only just acknowledging the existence of PHP), the
article seems premised on the idea that the reason PHP was not on App Engine
earlier than it was is that Google was somehow in denial about it existing.

I think its a lot more likely that App Engine was initially Google making
internal infrastructure available external users and that the launch languages
were set by what Google was using, not what Google was acknowledging existing
in the external marketplace. The inclusion of PHP was one of many signs of the
App Engine maturing as a product, but its prior exclusion wasn't Google
denying that it exists.

